# What to do with all my goose breast



## brushbeater (Jan 20, 2015)

So I'm a newbie when it comes to smoking meats, I have been doing great on the geese lately and I have a bunch I want to smoke. A couple ideas that I want to try... Pastrami goose breast and plain smoked breast. Does anyone have any good recipes for either or a source that can help me out? I pretty much need the basics since I'm a newbie. I do have a bradley I got for Xmas with an digital meat thermometer. I have some supplies that I picked up and have been doing a little research on brines. I ended up getting some cure #1 but I'm pretty lost about using . Any help is appreciated !


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, glad you joined up

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2015)

BB, hit the search box for ideas about the breasts,you could grind em and make goose sausage if you have the tools ??


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Grill or smoke em  just like chicken breast, they have to be good

Gary


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

Goose jerky!! Love that stuff.


----------



## bcrisco (Feb 15, 2015)

Was in the same predicament a month ago...lot of geese and what to do with them (both good problems). 

I simply took the breast, trimmed them up (used 2), then brined in 1 gal water, with 1 cup kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar. I also added a little steak seasoning that I had picked up at Cabelas last summer (just a couple of shakes)

Brined them for about 36 hours

I have a masterbuilt electric digital, so I set it for 225 degrees and smoked it until it hit 160 internal degrees (the first time, I took them off at about 155 degrees, but wanted them finished a bit more Don't over cook)

As far as wood, I only filled the hopper once (about a handful) at about an 1 hour in. Took between 1:45 and 2 hours to finish

Also used some apple juice in the water pan

I thought it turned out well, and everyone that tried it said it was the best goose that they'd had. Have done it 5 times since Christmas time.

I, too used to just use the breasts for jerky, but this is my new favorite way of preparing them


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

Goose jerky is really darn good. I can hook you up with a cure if you would like. I would make Summer Sausage if I were you though.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2015)

Think about brining with seasonings.... wrapping in bacon and cooking them...    Like previously mentioned... overcooking is not good....  probably med...


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Think about brining with seasonings.... wrapping in bacon and cooking them... Like previously mentioned... overcooking is not good.... probably med...


This is always better. I prefer rare to med rare all honker and ducks myself.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds good to me any pics ?

Gary


----------



## ebro (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey brushbeater,

I found this one from Shelton it is amazing recipe very easy and turns out very good

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170557/canadian-goose-breast-on-the-smoker-q-view

I suggest anyone with some goose try that one out


----------



## nicetoy (Apr 12, 2015)

Buddy of mine had about 75lbs of goose from the 14/15 goose season, He brought it to a meat processing plant and had the whole lot made into kielbasa, and it was really to die for. FWIW


----------



## timberjet (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't know if you are still looking at this but some of the best jerky I have ever made was with Honker.


----------



## scorchedporch (Apr 29, 2015)

Ohhh, I wish I'd seen this earlier.  I marinate them in teriyaki with some sriracha overnight, cut them in chunks and wrap them with bacon on skewers.  Grill until the bacon is cooked.  They always rock.  In fact I even do it with Snows (I brine them first in a solution of 1/4 cup salt to 4 cups water and change the water a few times).  Hope this gives you some ideas.













SNOW GEESE.JPG



__ scorchedporch
__ Apr 29, 2015


----------



## ebro (Apr 29, 2015)

ScorchedPorch said:


> Ohhh, I wish I'd seen this earlier.  I marinate them in teriyaki with some sriracha overnight, cut them in chunks and wrap them with bacon on skewers.  Grill until the bacon is cooked.  They always rock.  In fact I even do it with Snows (I brine them first in a solution of 1/4 cup salt to 4 cups water and change the water a few times).  Hope this gives you some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is almost the same way we do it too little different in the marinade but will have to try that one sounds good


----------



## bcrisco (Apr 30, 2015)

ScorchedPorch said:


> Ohhh, I wish I'd seen this earlier.  I marinate them in teriyaki with some sriracha overnight, cut them in chunks and wrap them with bacon on skewers.  Grill until the bacon is cooked.  They always rock.  In fact I even do it with Snows (I brine them first in a solution of 1/4 cup salt to 4 cups water and change the water a few times).  Hope this gives you some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now my mouth is watering!  Going to have to try some of that this weekend! Gives me another option of what to do with goose.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 1, 2015)

That photo looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2015)

Man that does look good    Wow !!!

Gary


----------



## meatstick (May 8, 2015)

I have tried every way you can think of. The best and one that I found everyone enjoys the most is summer sausage. I usually do 25lbs at a time and you'll be suprised how fast you can go through it.


----------

